# 1000 post's for Tom!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You've hit the 1000 mark Tom well done, most were full of crap but don't worry about that! Only kidding buddy! Its been a joy to share your thoughts, views and knowledge of the outdoors, keep it up! You are very much a valued member who's input is always fantastic!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Matt ! You're correct. Most are smart *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* and joking around. But hey, when it's not hunting season it's hard to post many pictures of much of anything anyway. I love this site. Great people on here and very educational to say the least. LOL I think I'll stick around.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good it wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw come on now Matt....not most were filled with poo, all. Forgive me Tom, no hard feelings ok. Only joking









Hey congrats, now that is your only bonus.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., Matt pretty well said it all !! HA!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Tom...you are on a roll now. keep it up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm tryin'. Can you tell the weather has been horrible here the last few days ? Been on the computer more than ever. I'll be glad when it clears up around here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I'm tryin'. Can you tell the weather has been horrible here the last few days ? Been on the computer more than ever. I'll be glad when it clears up around here.


Yeah so will we!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Whatever pal.LOL . You guys have a great day. Mom and Dad are coming out to the farm for the day. Chores,chores.......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do them chores


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Tom don't let them pick on you for posting crap, you've read their stuff.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Read or put up with ????


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Tom...I should do somthing special for you. Tell you what, I will let you take me yote hunting this fall. All expenses paid, yes, I will cover the costs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Read or put up with ????


Both !

Tom wants to hunt here in AZ Brian or Europe (that would be with Matt)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Come on over buddy all you need is the plane ticket I'll sort the rest!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Tom...go go go....I would line up the plane but you might remember what happened the last time.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Already havin flashbacks.LOL I would love to hunt over there or out west. Brian you know you have an open invite anytime for any season. That goes for anyone else. We don't have huge bucks due to the pressure but they are decent. We've got plenty coyotes that would make a real nice hat or shawl..... LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well seein how you are blessed with so many yotes you and I have to go put a hurtin on them.

How far are you from Oak Park ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Careful now... them are the smart yotes you'll be after.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Careful now... them are the smart yotes you'll be after.


Do you hunt the dumb one's then Don!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

According to certain members here(coubriangh) the yotes back east are much smarter than the ones out west. So yes I must we normally just go out and yell "wounded rabbit" real loud and they come running. I've even seen a few fall over dead after yelling "BANG" real loud... man they are soooo stupid.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> According to certain members here(coubriangh) the yotes back east are much smarter than the ones out west. So yes I must we normally just go out and yell "wounded rabbit" real loud and they come running. I've even seen a few fall over dead after yelling "BANG" real loud... man they are soooo stupid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad i could humor you!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You always do!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You had me spitting my tea on the key boards here Don. Almost rolling on the floor. You are know however that Tommy and I are capable of out witting at least a couple. I realize now why you posted that dizzy post.

My hat is off to you sir, you hit the mark.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I though i noticed a large shiney object on the horizon......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wipe your screen again Brian !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They were just playin dead. They had possum blood in them. I'm about an hour and a half Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh thought you were closer.

Don...a bright light ? oh I get it...my light bulb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It doesn't shine too often!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

But many pathes can be lighted by it


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, deep words man.... It's all freeway Brian. Fast travelin all the way.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go, Tom! Thanks for all of your contributions. I think you're a heck of a guy... I don't care what these other guys keep saying about you over private message.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You said you wouldn't say anything!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He didn't say anything to you did he Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah but I don't wan't to let on Don, something about nucking futs!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Chris ! I really enjoy it here. Glad to be a part of it. Even if there are a couple of... oh wait. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We're all glad your here Tom don't you worry about that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I won't.


----------

